# Critique Yearling Colt



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow he is nice! He looks very proportional, and he has a very kind face. His coloring is pretty cool! He's gonna be flashy!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes he looks very straight and sturdy so far! i don't know anything about critiquing so im not going to try, but what a looker!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's a little bit downhill, but he's a baby. My paint was like that too for LONG time. Nice color too, but your filly's color is unbeatable.  I really like his head though - very elegant.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

His legs look straight as a string, very nice. Beautiful markings and a nice expressive eye.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Its hard to say at this age wether he'll continue to be downhill, or if its because his butt is growing. I dont like how his neck comes out of his shoulders, he's almost a bit ewe necked. See how his neck drops a little in front of his withers?I think he's adorable, has a nice head, but my mare is a downhill, slightly ewe necked and I have alot of problems with her because of it. It makes everything just a little harder. 
This horse, has an amazing neck. Its so uphill and light. We have foals from this guy and they're incredible to work with because everything is easy. (assuming everything else is right)
http://vintageiberia.com/photos/lavtrot.jpg
I cant post the pic because its protected. But this is to get you an idea of a wonderful neck.
Also, his hind legs are really really straight. That makes for a flat trot, but that is also what you would be looking for in paints! 
I'd say keep looking. I know he's a baby, but there are confirmation flaws I see that will stick with him.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

He was out of our mare...born before we bought her. I don't know the stallion at all/never saw him. I figured she was responsible for half of him so I thought I would get some feedback on him. 

I did notice the "ewe" neck also. Our mare has a nice slender neck, but now that she is pregnant, it looks like that too...it does not when she is in shape though...I don't really know what that means though?  

Anything else stand out to anyone??


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Cute, you going to keep him a stud?


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

i think he is pretty nice looking. I think he might have some confirmation issues when he grows up though  

maybe you can build more muscle on his neck? i don't know if that would help but its worth a try maybe flexing him as he gets older or even flexing him now from the ground its actually very good for when he starts riding :wink: 

hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Cute horse!
Something I noticed is that he's a bit downhill, but he's a baby and will filly out, and has a very skinny neck. But he'll go through changes while he turns more into a stallion, so that should grow.
Are you keeping him as a stallion?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I am not sure if they are keeping him a stallion or not. I suppose that depends on who buys him. 

His owner sent me these photos of him - he is out of our mare (from before we bought her) and a stallion I have never even seen.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Not a big fan...the filly you posted was much nicer.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I dont know if this has been mentioned but he looks ewe necked.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

ewe necked and considerably post legged.
The filly is MUCH nicer.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Kyani said:


> ewe necked and considerably post legged.
> The filly is MUCH nicer.


Exactly


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the critiques guys


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

He's a cutie................but a rather short ewe neck and some of the straightest hind legs I've seen.


----------

